# so i'm minding my own buisness



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

the next thing i know, im working for brady in cali. in little italy. UGLY i aINT GOT NO ALIBY. but from there to 33 floors in the the hyatt. 4th of july i misses utah- a lot. family-friends- lost love-stufffffff. we hike up to the 33 floor, and watched the fire works comeing off of 3 baRGES, in the bay. it was pretty cool. glad i didnt miss it. all the crazies i ever dealt with, are somewhere but i dont know where. i miss my old friends, harve.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> the next thing i know, im working for brady in cali. in little italy. UGLY i aINT GOT NO ALIBY. but from there to 33 floors in the the hyatt. 4th of july i misses utah- a lot. family-friends- lost love-stufffffff. we hike up to the 33 floor, and watched the fire works comeing off of 3 baRGES, in the bay. it was pretty cool. glad i didnt miss it. all the crazies i ever dealt with, are somewhere but i dont know where. i miss my old friends, harve.


well this ain't a drywall story but me and the Ole Lady stop at a local Pizza shop by the Motor-City, I come walking out the Pizza store and a Boom Bang Boom and the sky Lights up, Jump into the car take a right and a left and I'm front row seats on the Detroit river in a Vacant lot I jump out and drop the :chefizza on the hood of the car and the Ole Lady says "you did not plan this ya knowwww":cool2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

there i was licking peanuts when the cat asked me if i wanted to go look at the doorknob "sure" i says and just as i got up a marshmallow the size of a truck plumpfed against the side of the house. cleaned the mess in my pants and started cutting it up and putting it into bags for a big s'more party. you can never have too much marshmallow.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

harvey randall said:


> the next thing i know, im working for brady in cali. in little italy. UGLY i aINT GOT NO ALIBY. but from there to 33 floors in the the hyatt. 4th of july i misses utah- a lot. family-friends- lost love-stufffffff. we hike up to the 33 floor, and watched the fire works comeing off of 3 baRGES, in the bay. it was pretty cool. glad i didnt miss it. all the crazies i ever dealt with, are somewhere but i dont know where. i miss my old friends, harve.


A little advice. Next time, do the drugs AFTER you've posted on Drywall Talk


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Lmfao @ slim and joe.

Speaking of laughing my ass off, I told the ole lady what the hell. I took some spray foam and made myself a new ass. Took 33 steps and boom, the fireworks were there. Flatulance was running rampant. I used the rat pack trio as an aliby to squeek out another seat rumbler. Now back to the good ole days being an internet drywaller.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

And you guys think I'm nuts !!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> And you guys think I'm nuts !!!!!:thumbup:


I hear ya Capt. This is a thread for Harvey and his wanderings.

But I think I should mind *my own buisness*


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> But I think I should mind *my own buisness*


I've never seen bees knees spelled that way, nor have I ever contemplated having any of my own. However, I love writing weird stuff.:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Im gettin a respirator.... tomorrow


----------



## foxinteriorsllc (Oct 25, 2009)

Never worked for Brady myself but my ex-wife did back in the 80`s, I worked with some of their guy`s though. The best saying they had was "we aint fast but we`re rough"!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

foxinteriorsllc said:


> Never worked for Brady myself but my ex-wife did back in the 80`s, I worked with some of their guy`s though. The best saying they had was *"we aint fast but we`re rough"*!


That's a good one... Mine is "I'm not cheap but I sure am slow"


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*minding my own bees wax*

this is a tough horse to ride. every time im on this site, i feel like a whore in church.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Aww, come on Harvey....if you really want to mind your own business you'll sit on the couch drinking and watching television. It's fun having someone to riff off of. We'll help mind your own business for/with you.



I couldn't believe when that unicorn asked me if I wanted a hug so I asked him if he was serious. He laughed at me...I never knew unicorns sounded like donkeys. Hee-hee-hee-haaawwwww!


----------



## foxinteriorsllc (Oct 25, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> there i was licking peanuts when the cat asked me if i wanted to go look at the doorknob "sure" i says and just as i got up a marshmallow the size of a truck plumpfed against the side of the house. cleaned the mess in my pants and started cutting it up and putting it into bags for a big s'more party. you can never have too much marshmallow.


 That is too funny, I got to use this at work .


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

What the ....


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

lmfao


----------

